

Microsoft Wants to Buy Social News Reader Prismatic - brendannee
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/01/prismatic-2/

======
mark_l_watson
Good for the founders. BTW, although I used to really enjoy Prismatic, I
stopped using it because I did not like the Twitter permissions it required on
signup (ability to post using your account, etc.). I have been systematically
reviewing mobile apps and web apps I use and dropping those that require
privileges that don't seem reasonable to me.

------
plinkplonk
Prismatic has some very talented people and they have poured an incredible
amount of work into their product. Good for them.

This is another success story for Clojure (Prismatic has released some nice
Clojure libs)

